# Best Trotting Photo Contest



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm not sure if this picture will be ok? It's the only good one I have and it was saved over the original.

This is me riding EPL Censational, buckskin warmblood mare.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Does this count as "under saddle?"


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

I bought this pic, I just haven't gotten it yet. Excuse the "proof".


----------



## ilovestitch (Dec 22, 2006)

My boy Stitch


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

this is the best pic i have on this computer, excuse my back, i have a back injury and i was just getting back into riding after i had not been for a month or so bc of throwing my back out


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

Best trot: taken by me:


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

irydehorses4lyfe said:


> Best trot: taken by me:




Haha, great picture, but that poor horse has one of the ugliest heads I've ever seen! :-(


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

CloudsMystique said:


> Haha, great picture, but that poor horse has one of the ugliest heads I've ever seen! :-(


Thanks =)
Yeah...a pretty sad head at that. :-( I wish I knew what breed.


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

Me and Danny... About a month and a half back in the saddle for me after my 10 year break, and after about three weeks riding my new boy


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I love this photo. Denny was 6 weeks off the track and doing great. Tiff Fehr (FehrGroundRanch here) came out and the setting was perfect with the leaves turning... love this photo. All credits to Tiffanny Fehr.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

JustDressageIt said:


> I love this photo. Denny was 6 weeks off the track and doing great. Tiff Fehr (FehrGroundRanch here) came out and the setting was perfect with the leaves turning... love this photo. All credits to Tiffanny Fehr.


Stunning photo!!!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

Miss Action (Maddy)


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Plains Drifter said:


> Stunning photo!!!




Thank you! It's one of my favorites


----------



## luvmyqh (Dec 10, 2009)

ok here's mine. my son takes a lot of pics for me!!


----------



## luvmyqh (Dec 10, 2009)

it looks like a walk but it was a trot!!! lol ^^^^^


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

We're trotting I promise. Its hard to tell though...


----------



## luvmyqh (Dec 10, 2009)

this ones better!!


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

This is a photo of me and Buddy, on an endurance ride 

REALLY bad position, but gee that bag got heavy after a while! :lol:


----------



## Jubilee (Dec 15, 2008)

Me and Jo the pony on our first ride together. He is not mine, but I am training him for the therapeutic riding center that I volunteer at. Such a fun little guy.









Jubilee

Edit: Found a pic I like better


----------



## pony hunter rydr (Dec 14, 2009)

My pony, Elmo, and I


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

This is my pony, Star, and I during our warm-ups for barrel racing.


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

Bear and I working on trot poles (his favorite thing besides jumping) on our second ride back since the hoof injury. =]









Sorry that it is blurry, it was almost dark and it is a video still... ):

Everyone elses pictures are great; I really love yours JDI! =]


----------



## fourtwentyam (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

^ oooo cute grey!


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

I really like Elmo, he's adorable. Here's a picture a friend took of me for his final in his photography class. 
roxy2.jpg


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

That's my TB mare Roxy. ^


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

heres mine


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Tehama Fair


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

As posted in the other thread, my photos are for sharing ONLY. Not to be considered as part of the contest.



We need more photos, let's keep those coming folks! great pics so far, let's get more!!


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

here is the gorgeous Nancy Drew aka Demi during one of our snowy rides in early January


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

Robbie when he was still oh-so-bum-high. XD


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Here is my pic!


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Wow, I'm cutting it close...
Here's my pic... My fourteen year old friend Tyler riding my three year old gelding Dakota and trotting for the first time. I took the photo, of course.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Get your last photos in everyone! Contest ends in a couple of hours! 

The results will be place from 8th thru to 1st place first thing tomorrow morning!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> Get your last photos in everyone! Contest ends in a couple of hours!
> 
> The results will be place from 8th thru to 1st place first thing tomorrow morning!


 
I thought this was going to be poll decided?


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

_This is Phillip's first (real) ride from back in July. I had been off riding for a year.. I know I have no excuse and look yucky. [When I say real ride I mean at my place lol]_


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Spyder said:


> I thought this was going to be poll decided?


Me too.. I'm confused!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I just love this photo of the stallion in his first CDI-W class. He was having so much fun and seemed to really enjoy being watched. Placed well, too.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

*Closed!*

Contest Closed! thank you for all the entries that were posted. Results will be given shortly in regular standing form. I ended up having to many entries and not enough time to run a poll. 

Cheers!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

*Results!*

Thank you everyone for entering the contest. They were both a fun first contest. The marks were based on the quality of the photograph, originality and the rider/horse combination. 

A couple more photo contests coming in this week! look for more specific details on those ones!
Thanks for entering!

To the WINNER!

1st- irydehorses4lyfe!


2nd- blush



3rd- fourtwentyam


4th- pony_hunter_rydr



5th- My Beau


6th- FoxyRoxy1507


7th- Allison Finch


8th- Jubilee!


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

I will ask this again is this only english!?!?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Tasia said:


> I will ask this again is this only english!?!?


not at all, or I would have specified it  it just so happened, that the better quality photos were all english. See you next time!


----------



## pony hunter rydr (Dec 14, 2009)

Yay 4th!! Good job everyone, cute pictures


----------



## Jubilee (Dec 15, 2008)

Sweet, I made 8th. Everyone posted some really nice pictures.

Jubilee


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Congrates everyone!!! great pictures


----------



## eclipseluver91 (Feb 10, 2010)

*true trot! not cleaned up not held back!*

Eclipse out playing in the snow! luckily i was able to capture this picture


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

I love this one!


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

whoops. sorry just saw that it ended


----------

